# Watch Inheritance



## bassic (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi All, my first post and I hope you can help.

I have recently inherited 2 watched from my great uncle, I have no idea about their age or value.

Do I need to up my contents insurance, keep them as memories or what.

Can someone help ???

First is a Roamer, Viscount, 17 Jewels, Swiss Made, Antimagnetic, Super Shock.

The back has no serial number just the Shock Proof etc.

Pic Attached (sorry about the quality it was taken on my iPhone)

Second is a Seiko, Automatic, 17 Jewels. Very hard to read the rest but I think it's Japan 7009 then 811LR

The back has 774629, Japan-M, Stainless Steel 7009-8100.

The glass is different, it has been ground into squares, never seen that before.

Pic Attached (sorry about the quality it was taken on my iPhone)

Anyone care to help.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## bassic (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, how do you upload photos here ??


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

How to Upload Pictures


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Hi bassic, I'm afraid valuations are a difficult subject

as one persons idea of value will vary to anothers and also

it's impossible to value without seeing the actual condition

of the watch case and movement. For a good guide on value

simply do a search on ebay, there are lots of Seiko's and

a few Roamer's on there at the moment and don't forget

to check 'completed listings' to see what they sold for.

Hope this helps


----------



## bassic (Nov 16, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/106386419169749141865/Watches?authkey=Gv1sRgCPT2k53_v9vIXA#

Hey I think I've worked out how to get the photo's uploaded .... thanks ketiljo

Raptor, I know the valuation is a personal opinion but my issue is I have no idea at all on what they are worth, I don't really care if they are a guess or more informative, I have no intention of selling them as they hold great memories for me, but I do want to be able to cover the loss if they are stolen or my house burns down. My insurance policy needs to cover any single item worth more than $$$$$

Thanks Guys


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

bassic said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/106386419169749141865/Watches?authkey=Gv1sRgCPT2k53_v9vIXA#
> 
> Hey I think I've worked out how to get the photo's uploaded .... thanks ketiljo


Nope. You need to use the IMG tag (between the chain link icon and the envelope icon). MEDIA tag no work here.

Which one of these?

Picasa album link



bassic said:


> Raptor, I know the valuation is a personal opinion but my issue is I have no idea at all on what they are worth, I don't really care if they are a guess or more informative, I have no intention of selling them as they hold great memories for me, but I do want to be able to cover the loss if they are stolen or my house burns down. My insurance policy needs to cover any single item worth more than $$$$$


For that, my dear fellow, you need a formal valuation by a jeweler, watch maker, or other certified authority. Your insurance company will likely not accept "some blokes on the Interweb told me it was worth $$$." All we can tell you with any certainty (and accountability) is that some collectors will pay more than other potential buyers. If it's collectible, that is. But go ahead and take some good pics of the watch (put your camera on macro mode; no phone photos please). The first one is interesting.


----------



## bassic (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi All

OK I got my hands on a digital camera and took some nice clear photo's.

I suppose I should rephrase my question.

What vintage are these watches.

Were they produced as a high end watch, middle of the road, or low end.

I hope these links work ......





































Thanks

Robert


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

the pictures are a little to small and very low resolution


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I generally resize my images to 800 to 1024 pixels wide for the forum. (TZ-UK discourages images > 800 wide) I might link to a 1280 wide image, rather than embed in the post.

I would resize to 800 wide as you've already cropped to just the watch. :thumbsup:

They do look nice from this treetop view. :think:


----------



## bassic (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Guys

Sorry I have been away with work for a few days.

I will try to post the link to Picasa where you can view the shots with a lot of detail.

My Watches

I hope this works ......

Robert


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

bassic said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sorry I have been away with work for a few days.
> 
> ...


Whilst both are nice older watches, neither are likely to scare your insurance company...

The Roamer, (which I like very much), assuming it's not solid gold (!) around 45-50?

The Seiko probably Â£20-25.

Nice watches though; get them serviced, buy a decent leather strap for the Roamer and wear them!


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

The Seiko is from July 1977

The Roamer is from earlier, likely 1950s

Neither are worth insuring .. but I and several other collectors would gladly have them.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Seiko looks like a big brother, 2-3 years removed, from mine:










Not valuable, but still a reliable watch.


----------



## bassic (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the help.

I have decided to keep the Seiko as I really like it, it's so different with the way the glass is cut, but the Roamer is up for grabs ....

If you are interested let me know ... rob_arj at i shouldn't be posting my email address here .....

Again thanks for all your help.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Oooo, sneaky - You need 50 posts before you start selling on here matey 

Welcome to the forum by the way :lol:


----------



## bassic (Nov 16, 2010)

Ohhh well it was worth a try ......

My gosh there are a lot of rules here.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Not really....


----------

